# Can't install GTA IV



## deadmanslim (Feb 12, 2014)

i bought a 2 disk grand theft auto 4.When i tryed to install it i got a error.
it said "data error (cyclic redundancy check). this is one of my favroit games
i really wont to play it. I have windows 7. How do I fix this so i can install my game and play?????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: can't install gta iv*

Hi, welcome to TSF

CRC errors mean the data can't be read from the disc. It's usually a problem with the disc or drive, sometimes the data cable.

Test the discs in another drive or computer to see if they can be read, try a lens cleaner, and make sure the surface of the disc is not dirty or scratched.


----------

